# just got some reds



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

i just got 9 reds. 6"+ and there is a pair that is a proven breeding pair(what im told) there in a 180 gal. i have some plecos in there...will they be any harm to the eggs? if i get eggs. should i just take out the plecos?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Your Ps will get rid of the plecos.


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

the owner had the plecos in there with the reds for a while


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

The pleco might not last any way. But If you are really trying to breed .. you might want to get rid of them.


----------



## piranha paultje (Feb 12, 2005)

as long as there are no eggs will the pleco survive with enough hidding places. But your p's wil protect the eggs of the nest so when other fish (also p's) come near the nest will the "parents" attack. I don't say it will happen but it can happen.......


----------

